# Leopard Gecko's & Bearded Dragons Kept Together?



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey! Do you reckon you could keep these together? Not that i'm going to do it just wondered if anyone has or knows someone that has done this. Just a question that popped into my head!:lol2: Thanks: victory:


----------



## Shell-shocker (Dec 23, 2008)

Nope, requirements are different and your beardie may be slighty more peckish if you get what i mean... if you dont.... then look at this smiley and take the beardies as the guy with the hammer. :bash:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yer suppose!! lol


----------



## callum104 (Oct 23, 2008)

as the shellshocker said 

and the beardie would probs eat the leo xD


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

There was a guy who used to post on here who tried it. Sadly he only has a beardie left now, and should probably have that taken away for cruelty (I'm not naming names, but others may also remember the incident ) 

I can't begin to describe how bad it would be to keep them together.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok thanks guys.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

HadesDragons said:


> There was a guy who used to post on here who tried it. Sadly he only has a beardie left now, and should probably have that taken away for cruelty (I'm not naming names, but others may also remember the incident )
> 
> I can't begin to describe how bad it would be to keep them together.


 
I 100% remember this.. was totally horrific .. beardies would see leos as prey and the requirements are so totally different it would be cruel.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

sparkle said:


> I 100% remember this.. was totally horrific .. beardies would see leos as prey and the requirements are so totally different it would be cruel.


Yes, I'm deffinetley NOT going to do this or recommend it to anyone.


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

in one word....DONT


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

one word springs to mind....FOOD.


----------

